# osmocote 14-13-13



## niknaksky (22 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I have bought Osmocote controlled release plant food.

Looking at the side it is 14-13-13 is this ok to use under cat litter and sand or is the ratio wrong ?

Had a massive head ache in the shop so grabed it and never thought to check
Should I use it or is it going to cause problems ?

Still got the receipt so can take it back if need be.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jul 2011)

Hi,
    Aquatic plants don't really care about ratios. Use whatever you want but be careful not to use too much.

Cheers,


----------



## niknaksky (23 Jul 2011)

ok thanks ceg will try 1 teaspoon per square foot


----------



## dw1305 (23 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
As Clive says it will be fine. It should say on the box what the release period is (from 6 weeks up to 18 months I think).
If it is a short release period you might want to dose it at a slightly lower dosage, it is probably "6 months", which will be quicker in the aquarium (release is quicker in warm, wet conditions).

cheers Darrel


----------

